# The Official "22-8" Thread



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That is the record I believe we have to get after the All-Star break in order to make the playoffs. I think it's possible. I will keep track of these 22 wins in this thread.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

0-0


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

we still play the Lakers 4 times, Phoenix 3 times, Dallas once, San Antonio once, Boston once, and Golden State once.

Do you really think 22-8 is a legitimate possibility? Especially with James Jones out 3-5 more weeks?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Five5even said:


> we still play the Lakers 4 times, Phoenix 3 times, Dallas once, San Antonio once, Boston once, and Golden State once.
> 
> Do you really think 22-8 is a legitimate possibility? Especially with James Jones out 3-5 more weeks?


Absolutely. We play Golden State twice more, by the way. We are currently 2-0 vs them. If we can beat them twice more, that will go along way towards helping us make the playoffs. Don't forget that we are we have won 14 straight games against sub-.500 teams if you don't include the loss to Indiana without Brandon. We still play the Sonics 3 times, Clippers 3 times, Kings 3 times, Timberwolves twice, and the Bucks, Wizards, Bobcats, Knicks, and Grizzlies once each. That's 16 games against sub.500 teams right there. Win those and then go 6-8 against the others and we're in.

Go Blazers


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> Absolutely. We play Golden State twice more, by the way. We are currently 2-0 vs them. If we can beat them twice more, that will go along way towards helping us make the playoffs. Don't forget that we are we have won 14 straight games against sub-.500 teams if you don't include the loss to Indiana without Brandon. We still play the Sonics 3 times, Clippers 3 times, Kings 3 times, Timberwolves twice, and the Bucks, Wizards, Bobcats, Knicks, and Grizzlies once each. That's 16 games against sub.500 teams right there. Win those and then go 6-8 against the others and we're in.
> 
> Go Blazers


those are some pretty steep demands for the third youngest NBA team in history, and for a team that is expecting James Jones to be out another 3-5 weeks...

we are a grand total of 6-12 without James Jones in the lineup...that, my friend does not bode well for the next month or so where we play Phoenix twice, LA twice, Boston once, a - finally - healthy Sacramento team twice, cleveland once and Golden state once.

you better hope to high heaven that this team starts performing like they did when James Jones came back from injury back in december...this time without Jones, AND during crunch time towards the end of the season when every team elevates their level of play, gearing up for the playoffs.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

8 - 22 is more likely than 22 - 8.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going to be _optimistic_ and predict 12-18 ...


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

If we play .500 ball for the rest of the season I will be very happy.

However, if Jones comes back and this team really is fatigued as everyone say - I would not be surprised if they would go around .550 - .600. On the other hand, I would not be shocked if they go .400 as well...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Good grief. Who cares if we make the playoffs? We are clearly not a very good team at the moment and we're not going to pose a real threat to anyone until we have Oden. I confess I do not understand this fever about making the playoffs this year. The mere fact that we have a winning record at the all-star break is a tremendous development and should give us much hope for next year and beyond.


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think its going to take 50 wins to get in the playoffs. Has that ever been the case?

I could easily see us going somewhere in the 14-16 - 18-12 range.

Which would land us in the 42-46 wins. This should put us in the middle of the playoff race for the 7th or 8th spot.


I think the #1 goal is to finish with > 41 wins. This will instill the confidence in the team that we need for the future.


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

ok I see where you got the 50 wins 8th and 9th team is winning at .615 clip which comes out to 50 wins if they can continue to play at that level. But history would say that a few of those teams are going to cool off.

8th seeds

2006-7 Golden State 42 40 .512 
2005-6 Sacramento 44 38 .537 
2004-5 Memphis 45 37 .549 
2003-4 Denver 43 39 .524 
2002-3 Phoenix 44 38 .537 
2001-2 Utah 44 38 .537 
2000-1 Minnesota 47 35 .573 
1999-0 Sacramento 44 38 .537


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

kressmi said:


> ok I see where you got the 50 wins 8th and 9th team is winning at .615 clip which comes out to 50 wins if they can continue to play at that level. But history would say that a few of those teams are going to cool off.


I tend to agree that 50 wins is probably _more_ than would be necessary to nab the 8th seed. Sure, it'd be nice. 

I think if the Blazers can play slightly above .500 ball, and wind up with 45 wins, they'll have a decent shot at making the playoffs - and I think that's achievable. It would mean going 17-13 over the next couple of months. 

Personally, I'm going to be hoping that the Blazers can hit 45 wins. It'll be ten more than I predicted they'd get at the beginning of the season, it would be solidly above .500, and it would put them in the playoff race and perhaps in the playoffs. 

To Talkhard's question about playoffs - it would be a huge milestone for a young group of players. Sure, they'd almost definitely lose in the first round, and probably get swept, but just learning what a best-of-seven series feels like, what a hostile playoff atmosphere feels like, how the very good teams step it up even that much more when they're in the post-season - all of those are lessons that the Blazers will have to learn eventually. Might as well learn them this spring, right?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Good grief. Who cares if we make the playoffs? We are clearly not a very good team at the moment and we're not going to pose a real threat to anyone until we have Oden. I confess I do not understand this fever about making the playoffs this year. The mere fact that we have a winning record at the all-star break is a tremendous development and should give us much hope for next year and beyond.


Wow. Talkhard and I finally agree on something.

Couldn't have said it any better myself, Talkhard. Well said.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> 8 - 22 is more likely than 22 - 8.


Damn it... I had hoped this day would never come, but I agree with Tlo.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ZackAddy said:


> That is the record I believe we have to get after the All-Star break in order to make the playoffs. I think it's possible. I will keep track of these 22 wins in this thread.


I just looked at our schedule and I think we'll go 14-16 the rest of the way. I had us over .500 up until April, but that last stretch is brutal.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

April is like a Rouge's Gallery Hall of Nightmares type of run. Absolutely brutal.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> I tend to agree that 50 wins is probably _more_ than would be necessary to nab the 8th seed. Sure, it'd be nice.
> 
> I think if the Blazers can play slightly above .500 ball, and wind up with 45 wins, they'll have a decent shot at making the playoffs - and I think that's achievable. It would mean going 17-13 over the next couple of months.
> 
> ...


If the Blazers make the playoffs, they'll have earned it and I don't see why they wouldn't win some games or even have a good chance of winning the series.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Wow. Talkhard and I finally agree on something.
> 
> Couldn't have said it any better myself, Talkhard. Well said.
> 
> PBF


The whole point is to win games. Even Roy said that his goal this season is to win the championship. That is every team's goal. To win. Making the playoffs is an extension of playing well. Don't we want them to play well? Absolutely. Win games, thus make playoffs, win playoff games, thus win rounds, thus win championships. I'm rooting for the Blazers to win every game they play. Thus, I'm rooting for them to win the title and at the VERY least to make the playoffs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

kressmi said:


> I don't think its going to take 50 wins to get in the playoffs. Has that ever been the case?
> 
> I could easily see us going somewhere in the 14-16 - 18-12 range.
> 
> ...


This is the strongest the west has been in....FOREVER. Not a chance in hell that any team under .500 in the west is making the playoffs this year.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

kressmi said:


> I don't think its going to take 50 wins to get in the playoffs. Has that ever been the case?
> 
> I could easily see us going somewhere in the 14-16 - 18-12 range.
> 
> ...


Dude, look at the standings. The teams that are tied for 7th and 8th in the west are 32-20. It's going to take more than 42-46 wins to make the playoffs.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I think 48 wins will be enough to make the playoffs. Some of the teams on pace for 50 wins will slow down.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> If the Blazers make the playoffs, they'll have earned it and I don't see why they wouldn't win some games or even have a good chance of winning the series.


Win a game? Yeah, perhaps. But winning the series? Only if by some miracle they wind up toe-to-toe with the Mavericks.  Seriously, though - an 8th seed with 45+ wins would likely put them in a series with a red-hot, extremely confident title contender. Sure, there's always an outside chance that everything goes right for the Blazers, and everything does wrong for the #1 seed (the way it did between the Warriors and Mavs), but I tend to doubt that the Blazers have anything close to what it would take to win a playoff series. String together a bunch of regular season wins to squeak into the playoffs? Maybe. Steal a win (or even two?) at the Rose Garden? Sure, it's possible. Win the series against the #1 seed in the incredibly tough West? I'd buy you a ticket to Portland, so that I could grovel at your feet.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TLo said:


> I think 48 wins will be enough to make the playoffs. Some of the teams on pace for 50 wins will slow down.


In order for the 8th seed to have only 48 wins, two of Denver, Golden State, and Houston would have to go 16-14 or worse, which is very unlikely.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I hope the Blazers make the playoffs but I won't flip a lid if they don't. The west is extremely competitive and the Blazers have been hanging with the west with one of the youngest teams in NBA history. They may not make the playoffs but they'll learn a lot these next 2 1/2 months that will help them greatly next year. Like KP keeps saying, "think long term". "10 year window".


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that the 1-7 seed will have over 50 wins. Houston, Golden state will have around 48 wins fightin' for that final spot. Portland, if they play awesome, has a shot. We will probably need to go 22-8 to fight for the 8th spot, but that looks really unlikely.

I would be surpised if any team without at least 48 wins makes the playoffs. And i will be surprised if under 6 teams in the west have at least 50 wins. The west is amazing.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> In order for the 8th seed to have only 48 wins, two of Denver, Golden State, and Houston would have to go 16-14 or worse, which is very unlikely.


Exactly.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Zack...

do you really expect us to play .733 basketball for our last 30 games?

Thats absolutely outlandish if you really believe so...

No chance we make the playoffs this year unless we make some sort of move before the trade deadline. Our performance has indicated that we play better with James Jones. When he is out (ie 20 games or so already and also the next 3-4 weeks) we are a sub .500 team.

nuff' said.

This team doesnt have the inside presence or veterancy to compete down the stretch run this year for that 8th seed, especially against teams like Houston, Golden State and Denver.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we blew our chance during this past homestand..shoulda went 6-0...ahwell..a winning season is my goal now


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

These threads are not good luck... like "The official We will get the West's No. 1 seed" thread or "The official we will win the Northwest Division" thread or "the official we will win 50 games thread".

I'll predict a 16-14, and I think that's highly optimistic the way we've been playing lately. 44-38 would be nothing to be ashamed about.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

0-1


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

My prediction: 12-17. 

We just suck right now.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, looks like my prediction might come true, that the kings would pass us and we would go to 11th in the west.

Anyway, that means a better pick though! I'm hopin' we get around the 10th pick with some luck, we should be what, 12th if we get 11th in the west? So from the 10th pick we move up 5 with our future 1st, 2nds, this year 1st, Jack and snatch someone like Bayless and i'd be happy as a clam! Don't wanna give up Webster or Outlaw. And other than Jack, McRoberts, Frye, Green, Kaponen, Freeland, Miles, LaFrentz i realy like our core with Oden and Fernandez comin'. 

IMO, to start contending, we need one of 3 players this off season.

Harris (looks unlikely but if he isn't even startin' on NJ, he might be open this offseason durin' the draft!)
Iguodala (would fit in absolutely perfect, we'd have to trust Roy and Blake to handle the PG duties on our dynasty, put his 15ppg and rebounds and dirty work and great D would be awesome, and would open up the SG spot if Roy slides to PG for Martell or Fernandez)
Bayless (Not even thinkin' about Rose because he will be taken with the 2nd pick, Bayless is a better player imo, not as much upside, but better right now. Rose will be good but i dont think we should take on another project because we want to win now starting next year, Bayless would be a great future PG with unbelievable upside and IQ and good defense, shooting, driving, leadership, real deal. We'd have to move up to around the 5th pick to snatch him)

Just my thoughts on the final piece. I think most of us have realized (if not durin' our win streak, in the pas 5 agme losing streak) that oden won't bring us from .500 team or lower to title contender. We need a PG preferably who can play D, get us easy buckets through fast break which we have nothing of, one of the worst in the NBA, he needs to play smart, and also be able to create for him and others. A slasher would be nice also, but he has to be able to shot if needed also.

From the PG position Harris and Bayless fit those descriptions with ease.

Everyone knows what Iguodala is about but the chance of gettin' him is slim, even slimmer than Harris. We will see. I know KP wants to offer big money to Paul, that will be if we don't pick up Iguodala, Harris or Bayless.

Just my thoughts, of course i doubt any of that will happen, but thiknin' about this stuff is just a way for me to vent my frustrations about our team at this point.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Can a mod please fix this thread title. It's obvious that Zack is dyslexic and meant The Official "8-22" Thread


Your expeditious attention to this matter would be appreciated


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

1-1


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> 1-1



Just stop, please. It's embarrassing. I'm more inclined to agree with Soda's view of things than yours. My glasses can't tint that rosy.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Just stop, please. It's embarrassing. I'm more inclined to agree with Soda's view of things than yours. My glasses can't tint that rosy.


Believe. We only have to 6-9 on the road the rest of the season to match the road record of the 77 Blazers. Let's make a run!!! Go Blazers!!!!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

ZackAddy said:


> Believe. We only have to 6-9 on the road the rest of the season to match the road record of the 77 Blazers. Let's make a run!!! Go Blazers!!!!


Wow, I count myself pretty optimistic, but ... wow.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Just stop, please. It's embarrassing. I'm more inclined to agree with Soda's view of things than yours. My glasses can't tint that rosy.


I was waiting for one of you guys to do this. Rep for you...


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> Believe. We only have to 6-9 on the road the rest of the season to match the road record of the 77 Blazers.


umm....who cares? that was 1977.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

1-2


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

six more to go before this thread can die.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

7, you mean


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> 7, you mean


Yeah, it'd have to be seven... *sigh* now I'm even more depressed. 

I suppose I could have said "Still just 21 to go!" :sadbanana:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

1-3

Don't give up though. James Jones still believes so I will too! I'm singing the national anthem on Tuesday. We are undefeated in games before which I sing the national anthem.

Go Blazers


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> We are undefeated in games before which I sing the national anthem.


Our road record when you are in the audience is really bad, though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So I checked out you schedule and with that and Roy's recent injury I predict 8-18 in the rest of your games. Mark it down and shove it in my face when I am wrong.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> So I checked out you schedule and with that and Roy's recent injury I predict 8-18 in the rest of your games. Mark it down and shove it in my face when I am wrong.


That is so LA . . . up here we would remind you of it over a microbrew (that is beer) . . .


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> So I checked out you schedule and with that and Roy's recent injury I predict 8-18 in the rest of your games. Mark it down and shove it in my face when I am wrong.


Looking at their schedule and the fact Roy might be out for an extended period of time I think 8 wins is about right, if not overachieving


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That is so LA . . . up here we would remind you of it over a microbrew (that is beer) . . .


Well this is a internet forum so "shoving it in peoples face" is usually what happens weather you do it or not. I knew I would get flack for my prediction but it is my true opinion, I encourage "told you so" if Im off by a lot.

lol...because Im in "Big city LA" you think you have to tell me what a microbrew is


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

At this point I'd settle for at least 4 wins, so we best our mark from last season. I'm not even sure we'll get _that_. We look pretty bad. And with no Roy, it could get comical. And by comical I mean 40 point losses.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Injuries seem to be becoming our undoing. Jones' knee. Aldridge's plantar fasciitis. Roy's ankle.

Amazing how much we miss Jones. Our win % started dropping immediately after he hung up the sneaks to recuperate the knee.

And I'm actually surprised Przybilla has managed to stay healthy all season so far (knock on wood). And he's been battling hard, too.

PBF


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

1-4

It's alright. All we have to do is go 21-4 the rest of the way. I know we're capable of it. We went 17-1 once.

Go Blazers


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

:raised_ey: :eek8: :thinking2: :cheers: ity:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

How about "The Official 5-20" thread. That seems about right.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

how about the 8-22 thread!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i had no idea what a microbrew was...

i do know that people in oregon refer to soda as "pop" though.

and oh yeah, the blazers are going to stink it up. no offense.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Winning 21 of the next 25... haha...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

2-4. Only have to go 20-4 the rest of the way. Let this Clipper win be the start of another winning streak. Winning on the road in the second night of a back to back without Oden, Roy, or Jones and with our top two scorers (Outlaw & LMA) having terrible games is a huge confidence boost. 

Go Blazers


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Job BLAZERS! impressive...

I want to beat LA friday, so bad... lol.


----------



## Mral (Jul 5, 2007)

Ya but we still got lucky... Clips shot like 31% from the field for the game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Throw the records out..BEAT effin LA! This is much more intense than the civil war to me...LA is my most disliked team, even more so than the beavs. I am getting jacked already...get ready for a rounds of boos for the kobester.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

3-4


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> 3-4


Ah, screw it. GO BLAZERS! 19-4! :yay:

We could very realistically go 12-2 in March. Laker games (when we win) have historically influenced us positively. I see good things in my Magic 8 Ball.

I'm on your bandwagon.


----------



## PTBfan (Feb 29, 2008)

If we stay healthy, we have a shot. We rock when James Jones plays. We could very well go on another 10-12 game winning streak before it's over.

Playoffs would be nice without Oden. If that's possible, just imagine...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

If we somehow manage to beat both the Suns and the warriors in our next two games then pour me a glass of the Kool-aid.

I still think 10-14 or maybe 12-12 (from this point on) is more likely.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> If we somehow manage to beat both the Suns and the warriors in our next two games then pour me a glass of the Kool-aid.
> 
> I still think 10-14 or maybe 12-12 (from this point on) is more likely.


There are only 23 games left though.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

ZackAddy said:


> There are only 23 games left though.


damn you and your simple arithmetic! :azdaja:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

3-5


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

3-6. To make good on this thread, we must now go 19-3 the rest of the way which is certainly not undoable, but looking at the standings, it's looking like 50 wins won't be enough. Golden State only has to go 13-10 the rest of the way to win 50 games. This is one crazy crazy year. Last year, at 31-30, we'd be right in the thick of the playoff race. Too bad that's not the case this year. And you know... it will be tough next year too. We'll have a lot of work to do to make it next year.

Go Blazers


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Throw the records out..BEAT effin LA! This is much more intense than the civil war to me...LA is my most disliked team, even more so than the beavs. I am getting jacked already...get ready for a rounds of boos for the kobester.


your a duck also! woohoo! awesome man!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

5-7

gotta go 17-1 the rest of the way. there's no better team to start off against than Minnesota. i'm off to the airport in about 20 minutes....


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

double post


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

6-7

16-1 to go the rest of the way....


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^6-7 is REALLY not bad at all. Very impressive, honestly. We've already beat what the youngest and 2nd youngest teams in the NBA won combined (we are the 3rd youngest) so that is a good sign.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

7-8

If we go 15-0 the rest of the way, I think we have a great chance of making the playoffs. Who would've thought the Rockets would get to #1 after starting 24-20?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

the dream is dead


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think the dream has been dead for quite awhile, but seeing this team at 35-33 with no Oden and how this team has been able to stay above .500 after the 13-game win streak is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^definitely.

I'm so proud of this team. I would love for us to finish over .500.

Either way, add Oden and maybe Rudy. And then also the PG we are after, and wow. I see us being able to get to 60, seriously.


----------

